# Catalytic Converter Cleaners



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

So I need a new catalytic converter for my 2012 Chevy cruze 1.4t due to a leaking PCV valve that was there for who knows how long before I bought the car. Looks like they are pretty scarce for a OEM converter, through the dealership here they can only find one and they want $859 for it. I absolutely refuse to pay that much for one as with that and everything else I have repaired over the last year I have exceeded the value of the car. Aftermarket is outta the question being in Coloradostan it now has to be CARB compliant and I have heard they usually dont work anyway. Thought about just getting a catless down pipe and a tune, but it's looking like they are all sold out and from a post I read yesterday they may never come back or be able to do tunes on our cars anymore.
So my question is has anyone tried the catalytic converter cleaners? I'm looking at the Dura Lube severe catalytic converter cleaner. Says it's for cleaning oil contamination in the converter, which is why mine is going out. Can get it at walmart for $17 and while I'm there just going to pick up a for sale sign for the car too just incase it doesn't work. Any insight on this product or any others that someone has used would be much appreciated, thank you


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

IMO It's a waste of $17.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

If the honeycomb melts it’s basically game over.
If something gunks in it it is also basically impossible to remove. *Because any cleaning agent which could remove it would destroy the cat in doing so*. A catch 22 scenario.

That begs the question of what this cleaner actaully does. And when asked how the companies answer violates basic chemistry. Or they say “It takes several hundred miles” which is just saying “It doesn’t work. Drive a hundred miles so you forget how we screwed you over”.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

SEAFOAM!


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Honeycomb is definitely not melted. I had it off and honestly it doesn't look bad at all. Just tiard of the check engine light coming on a daily basis and the car running like crap tell its reset. The $17 isn't going to break the bank lol, so I'll try it and prepare myself for new car shopping


----------



## TonicRock (Jan 12, 2020)

XjJunky said:


> Honeycomb is definitely not melted. I had it off and honestly it doesn't look bad at all. Just tiard of the check engine light coming on a daily basis and the car running like crap tell its reset. The $17 isn't going to break the bank lol, so I'll try it and prepare myself for new car shopping


So your CeL keeps going off and on?? So does mine, let me know if this works for you. I’m also trying to save myself money! Also, talk to local mechanics, they can always find you a better deal/cheaper parts!


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

It doesn't go off on it's own, I have to turn it off with my scanner. Will definitely let you know what happens. Putting it in after work and going for an hour or 2 drive.


----------



## TonicRock (Jan 12, 2020)

XjJunky said:


> It doesn't go off on it's own, I have to turn it off with my scanner. Will definitely let you know what happens. Putting it in after work and going for an hour or 2 drive.


Ooooh okay. Mine freaking keeps coming on for a few days, off for a few. Driving me nuts.. lol

GOODLUCK!


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Yeah that would drive me nuts too


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

XjJunky said:


> It doesn't go off on it's own, I have to turn it off with my scanner. Will definitely let you know what happens. Putting it in after work and going for an hour or 2 drive.


In that case just get some sort of injector cleaner. Or octane booster.

If the 'cat' cleaner does anything it's going to be one of those. So why pay extra?


----------



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

All it does is heat up the cat to try and burn carbon off to flow a little better. It’s temporary at best


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Really just need it temporary tell I can locate a new cat. Heading to Cali at the end of the month and it looks like a dealer in Las Vegas can get one orderd for me and I'm going to pick it up on my way through. So if it will last 4 weeks I'll be happy.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Could just go to a junkyard, find a wrecked car and pull the cat and buy it. If it’s wrecked it was running. Or get the tune since gas tuners aren’t in the sights and just have a local race shop make you a cat less down pipe.


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Unfortunately in Colorado they wont sell one out of a junkyard. Still thinking about a tune in the long run maybe. Pretty high mileage on the engine so still debating if I want to do it or buy something that capable of more hp in the long run


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

XjJunky said:


> Unfortunately in Colorado they wont sell one out of a junkyard. Still thinking about a tune in the long run maybe. Pretty high mileage on the engine so still debating if I want to do it or buy something that capable of more hp in the long run


I’d get a tune from one of the tuners that’s got a good rep here. Give them a call and ask for a tune that’s fun and responsive but not push max HP


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

XjJunky said:


> Unfortunately in Colorado they wont sell one out of a junkyard. Still thinking about a tune in the long run maybe. Pretty high mileage on the engine so still debating if I want to do it or buy something that capable of more hp in the long run


I'll sell you a catalytic converter from a 1.4 turbo. It came off a car with 44,000 miles. Let me know if your interested


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

As long as it's a good one I definitely probably would be. Let me know how much you would want for it and what shipping would be unless your close to the western slope of Colorado I'll come pick it up.


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

XjJunky said:


> As long as it's a good one I definitely probably would be. Let me know how much you would want for it and what shipping would be unless your close to the western slope of Colorado I'll come pick it up.


I am in PA. I'll sell it for $150 shipped


----------



## XjJunky (May 28, 2020)

Let me think about it and I'll definitely let you know. Just gotta weigh the pros and cons of used vs new


----------



## Redford (Oct 10, 2020)

pandrad61 said:


> Could just go to a junkyard, find a wrecked car and pull the cat and buy it. If it’s wrecked it was running. Or get the tune since gas tuners aren’t in the sights and just have a local race shop make you a cat less down pipe.


It's illegal for a auto wrecking yard to sell a converter!


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

XjJunky said:


> Let me think about it and I'll definitely let you know. Just gotta weigh the pros and cons of used vs new


You decide one way or the other?


----------



## thatdamngood (May 28, 2021)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I'll sell you a catalytic converter from a 1.4 turbo. It came off a car with 44,000 miles. Let me know if your interested


How much for cat


----------



## power4utoo (Dec 11, 2018)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> I am in PA. I'll sell it for $150 shipped


I will buy it...


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

18 months later. It's probably gone.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

power4utoo said:


> I will buy it...


I bet, that's a bargain!


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

power4utoo said:


> I will buy it...


That one is gone but I can probably get you another one with unverified miles. Direct message me if interested


----------



## ST Dog (3 mo ago)

Mark cruze diesel said:


> That one is gone but I can probably get you another one with unverified miles. Direct message me if interested


Tried but it won't let me send...


----------



## Mark cruze diesel (Oct 3, 2019)

ST Dog said:


> Tried but it won't let me send...


Just sent you a message


----------

